# Possesed Treasure Chest aka Monster in a box:



## Matt Roberts (Feb 8, 2016)

Matt Roberts said:


> Here's my take on the classic monster in a box.
> 
> It's a possessed chest!
> 
> ...


----------



## AusHaunt (May 23, 2016)

Wow, looks amazing!!

I'm interested in the SW you are using to control it, I'm in the middle of writing my own although the one you've used looks really good.

Is it something public (or that you'd share, if it isn't)?


----------

